# Renting rules



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

What is it here with renting. Many villas are quite clearly too big for families and yet can we rent one? 4 expat males all married 9 kids between us and we have been knocked back twice the second after paying a deposit. All agents seem quite happy to show us around without any warnings and we are only going to be in it 2 days a week.... we are dream renters. We hear the word sub-let but that's rubbish as sub-letting is a totally different thing in reality. One place has 6 empty villas at over 230k just sat there.

Someone please reset my gyro.

Proper confused.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

those are the rules, no subletting allowed. especially now the government have just cracked down on this, and you have to have the tawtheeq in order to get visas etc. get used to it the rules are very different here in the muddle east. and yes they will leave buildings empty for years....


----------



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

So it's families only on anything bigger than 1 bedroom? i'm shocked as I know very few people that live alone here out of the 80 or so in our firm. I have a residency visa with no tawtheeq, my company got it and we are told when the time comes they will get it again. Maybe I am living in the muddle east? Letting agents showing you around villas you cant rent? Accepting deposits??


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yep estate agents tell you one thing and you find out a different thing. some company accommodatin if agreed with landlord you can share, ie 1 person 1 bedroom, and same gender etc, the likes of etihad do that for their cabin crew. you will need a tawtheeq next time around definately and make sure that they apply in plenty of time, as its was a nitemare this summer to get ours because of mistakes on the house plans etc.. they have brought in the tawtheeq to stop the illegal practice of subletting etc, a house would be built and then the greedy landlord would think i can get more if i divide it up etc and so thats the new rules to stop that happening. and of course the new rules about living in auh and working in auh too. this is defo the muddle east.


----------



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

So subletting is dividing a house to make more bedrooms? We are looking at purpose built 4 bedroom ensuites and dressing rooms which is clearly not divided but used for its original build purpose. All males 1 room each without a doubt. Where on earth does the problem arise. I understand if we were surrounded by playgrounds or had a dozen cars or even if we were young. I am well aware that sense here is not so common but, all the extra housing, a/c,gas,electric and so on that is used in this way is a barbaric waste.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Chevy105 said:


> So subletting is dividing a house to make more bedrooms? We are looking at purpose built 4 bedroom ensuites and dressing rooms which is clearly not divided but used for its original build purpose. All males 1 room each without a doubt. Where on earth does the problem arise. I understand if we were surrounded by playgrounds or had a dozen cars or even if we were young. I am well aware that sense here is not so common but, all the extra housing, a/c,gas,electric and so on that is used in this way is a barbaric waste.


the rules here are one family one house thats the issue. the issue is now with the new rules is each person in a house cannot be issued with a tawtheeq, so they have built massive labour accommodation to cater for these new rules. there are certain areas in dxb and in auh that only families are allowed so hence the ban on single men even if there are only 1 to a room etc. yes looking at 4 bed apartments etc is still not the issue some landlords allow sharing but now dont know if you can with the new rules, you would need to go and talk to the municpality about it. the issue is that if you rent a 4 bed flat its usually to one family not sharing there is a difference as bachelors are not allowed to share etc.


----------



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok now I've been through the municipality website and emailed them to ask as it has no straight answers. My company says they apply for visas through company trade licence, so i'm lost


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

if the company can do it then thats fine, as the likes of etihad certainly put their cabin crew in shared apartments before the tawtheeq came into affect dont know about now.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Private house/flat sharing arrangements are not allowed, but it's OK if arranged through your company. It seems to be a rule to keep everyone in their own unit and thus keep rent prices up.


----------



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

I quote from my reply at the municipality.

If the Villa you are renting is separate (Not semi-attached Villa / Townhouse) then yes you can rent it with your colleagues (maximum number of people allowed in a Villa is 6)
In Tawtheeq Tenancy contract one name can appear as (Tenant) and your colleagues names will appear as (Occupants).
In Al Reef project, since there is no Title Deeds issued yet, we did not register the properties in Tawtheeq system, but as a temporary solution we gave the developer (Manazel) a letter which can be used along with the tenancy contract.

So they seem happy enough with our plans.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Chevy105 said:


> I quote from my reply at the municipality.
> 
> If the Villa you are renting is separate (Not semi-attached Villa / Townhouse) then yes you can rent it with your colleagues (maximum number of people allowed in a Villa is 6)
> In Tawtheeq Tenancy contract one name can appear as (Tenant) and your colleagues names will appear as (Occupants).
> ...


yes in reef you go to the developer to do the tenancy contract other properties go to the municpality for the tawtheeq. the rules were brought in to stop millions of people in one house, we had to move as we were in a semi with 4 beds and next door lulu moved their workers in and there was 50 of them....! its basically 1 person per 1 room etc.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Chevy105 said:


> If the Villa you are renting is separate (Not semi-attached Villa / Townhouse) then yes you can rent it with your colleagues (maximum number of people allowed in a Villa is 6)
> .


Make sure you keep that information for future reference. Good luck!
I suggest you make arrangements to make sure you all agree what you will do about the utility and TV/internet bills as the person named on the lease will be liable.


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

What is tawtheeq ?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

ashburn said:


> What is tawtheeq ?


it is a new piece of paperwork that is required for visa renewal. you tenancy agreement needs to be approved by municipality and registered for a tawtheeq this is to show that you are not subletting or you are in a split villa ie one family one villa etc. you cannot get a visa without it.


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

Many thanks for the info.


----------

